# 8GB flashdrive shows 1GB?!



## de.das.dude (Jan 24, 2011)

ok so i got this transcend pendrive 8 gb.
this guy tied to install chrome os on it, an d ever since this drive shows 1gb of usable space. even the full formattable space 976mb.

what to do.
i tried to use the drive menu of win7 install but it didnt show up there


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 24, 2011)

Did it ever show the full 8GB?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 24, 2011)

DRDNA said:


> Did it ever show the full 8GB?



yup. actually its the partitioning gone wrong. when i goto properties and select volumes>populate,
it says capacity 7896MB
unallocated : 4xxx mb


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, that's silly. It made a System Reserved Partition (or w/e it's called with Chrome) and then decided to install the OS on the said partition :shadedshu


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 24, 2011)

I would use something like Partition Magic to get it straightened out..maybe there is a free alternative out there.

Edit: here you go a free version >>  http://www.partition-tool.com/download.htm


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 24, 2011)

You should be able to fix it with Disk Management.  If not, you could try downloading EASUS Partition Master Home Edition (free software) and do it that way.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 24, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> You should be able to fix it with Disk Management.  If not, you could try downloading EASUS Partition Master Home Edition (free software) and do it that way.



I'll 2nd the disk-management way. should take no more than 5 seconds...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 24, 2011)

*fixed it!!*

used setup cd of xp, in the drive menu just deleted the smaller partition and created a full partiton, took cd out, booted in win7 and formatted it. as good as new


----------



## HellZaQ (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe fail...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 24, 2011)

HellZaQ said:


> Maybe fail...



its working


----------

